# Solved: Sims 3 Registry entries



## harry-bee (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

Just a quick request, could someone who owns The Sims 3 post the registry entries for me? 

I've got The Sims 3 installed on the none windows partition on my laptop, but did a clean install of vista on the other, and lost the registry settings for the game. Ive got the serial, but I've left the disk at home. 

Im asking this, as I'm assuming its the solution to the "bad installation" messages I get when i try to play with a no cd patch.

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well unfortunately since you are using a no-cd patch, we cannot help you as it is against forum rules.


----------

